# self portrait



## szeret (Aug 7, 2007)

This is my self portrait in acrylics. The scans a tad dodgy as it was painted on a piece of card, which has subsiquently warped.


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

wow that looks amazing !


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow! You are talnted !


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice portrait.........


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

I like it. *nods*


----------

